# shark reels



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what would be a good reel for shark fishing. last month out fishing and the guy next to me was catching bull reds .I wanted to have fun. Icut up acatfish and tossed it out.I caught a 37# sand shark on my pomp rig with 20# testand no. 3 circle hook . Was lucky the line held no leader,I'm hook now.

What would be a good reel for these bad boys. been looking at a couple reels

newel with a line cap 50/500 gear ratio 4.6:1

senor with line cap 50/475 GEAR R 2.9:1

or a different reel. my budget is limited . would like to join you all fishing in Navarre


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For the money, its hard to beat a shimano TLD 25. Great line capacity, smooth drag and very light weight; I've used these for a long time and have yet to see one fail from a shark including some large bulls and dusky's. $169.99 is what we sell them for here at Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach but that is the going rate pretty much anywhere.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree with Tuna,theTLD 25 is a great reel.My second choice would be a Daiwa sealine 400 or 600.The senators are good reels but have a slow gear ratio.If you walk on a pier in TX about 90 percent of the reels you will see are Newells,I for one think they are the biggest peices of crap next to Okumas made.I have owned 2 and warped the spools on both of them.Just my opinion.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My friends and I all use Penn senators. I don't have any experience with the others so please keep that in mind. I was told however and also read on the internet that alot of the other reels aren't as resistant to sand as the penns are. Now I don't know this for sure but it convinced me to purchase one. A 9/0 is a pretty good reel. Like the others have said the gear ratio is lower.

The type of fishing has a lot to do with my reel choice. Do a google search on beach shark fishing and see what others may recomend too.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

For beach fishing a 9/0 or bigger senator is good. THese reels can take alot of abuseand keep on diggin.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Newell or senator. If you get a senator make sure its an older one with the metal reel seat and not a newer one. Also, I wouldnt use a tld for sharks, a newell or senator would be much better.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep in mind that I have only caught 1 Shark of any size so I'm NO PRO. Also keep in mind that the reel I'm about to mention took a 9 1/2' 225-250# Bull Shark from 230' to boatside and NEVER missed a lick. *Shimano Tekota Series *:clap:clap:clap

Nowhere the size of a Penn 9/0...about the size of a 6/0 and around $170.00. That reel was well used and kept on ticking. It belonged to James and I have NO IDEA what he put it through or if he ever worked on it.










TLD-25 3.6:1 ratio $170.00 http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TLD

TEKOTA500-800 4.2:1 ratio Starting at $150.00/$160.00/$170.00/ $180.00 http://www.islanddiscounttackle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=Tekota


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

6/0 senator and powerpro..not many sharks out there you cant whip with that...I really think a 9/0 is excessve unless you have a kayak or a jetski to take out huge baits....


----------



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

thank you all for your input. the penn 115l seems to be the reel that 's being recommend. I'm going with majority vote.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Newell 546 and I love it. It weighs less than a senator so I guess it's a plus when you're fighting the fish.Just my opinion....I'd go with a Newell


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah the penns do usually weigh more but I kinda like that. Besides when you use a gut bucket the weight doesn't matter.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

there is a HUGE difference between boat fishing and land based shark fishing. It you are going to cast baits a Penn 4/0 Wide or a 555 would be a good start if you are going to YAK baits then a 9/0 is on the low side and a 12/0-14/0 is preferred. It all depends how serious you want to get, I started with a Penn 9500 then made the switch to conventional 4/0 wide then 6/0 then my next reel was a 9/0 now I fish with 12/0s and 14/0s


----------

